

Show HN: Mootu.be - a cleaner way to view YouTube videos - jetcom
http://mootu.be/?u=mpaPBCBjSVc

======
hussfelt
Q: Why not just reuse the hash from Youtube like this:

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=mpaPBCBjSVc> Would become: mootu.be/v/mpaPBCBjSVc

This way it would be even easier to share content fast through mootu.be...

Anyway, neat service. Will be sure to try it out!

~~~
supremazy
And you can teach to users just put the "mootu.be/v/" instead of
"<http://youtube.com/watch?v=> " beginning of the url.And please put the
contact form into the mootu.be ok I really didn't understand why weren't you
put it.

~~~
jetcom
This is an excellent suggestion and something that I had actually implemented
in my original version. After using it for a little bit, however, I wasn't a
big fan of the long, garbled URLs. I wanted the URLs to be as clean as the
site itself. But maybe I should add that functionality back in. Thanks!

~~~
hussfelt
I think it's neat. People know what it is when they see it and I think your
service might be even more useable...

It would be extremely simple to build plugins around your service as well,
because the only thing you need is your URL - then appending any Video ID...

Nice work!

------
laundrysheet1
You should consider building a Chrome extension or something of that sort for
other browsers to redirect to your site for each video on YouTube.com. Cause
it can be a real hassle to copy and paste between tabs.

~~~
jetcom
Interesting idea. Might have to incorporate it into the next release of the
Mootu.be Chrome extension.

------
hsuresh
Looks clean. Can you add title/description of the video being played?

~~~
jetcom
Thanks! Yeah, so the title should appear by default on the video page (with
the option to remove it), and I did have the description toggleable at one
point but chose to remove it. I'll add in the option to display it.

